# Separating mealworms?



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

Is there an easy way to separate mealworms from the bran/ cereal and all the other stuff they are being fed on, or is it a case of having to pick them out one by one? - a bit tedious when you're feeding a number of leos!!


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

We use our sand sieve and it works well :2thumb:


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

Forage and pick them out by hand , enjoy the lizard hunting experience. :lol2:


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

Where do you get a sand sieve from?



sue59 said:


> We use our sand sieve and it works well :2thumb:


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, that's what I'm doing at the moment but it takes ages!



rehcsif said:


> Where do you get a sand sieve from?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

rehcsif said:


> Where do you get a sand sieve from?



Any reptile shop, even PAH sell them. Looks like a scoop with mesh instead of solid.

Exo Terra Stainless Steel Scoop

I just use a kitchen sieve from the pound shop.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

ive always used my hand to sieve them out. grab a handfull, open your fingers slightly and shake lol


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

I read on some meal worm care guide to put crunched up paper in the container for a few hours and they crawl onto it.

Not sure if this is any good as I only have one leo to feed so easy to do by hand.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm busy renewing the bran in my colony (damn mites), and having hundreds and hundreds of worms inamongst dead beetles, dead worms and old bran (After being sieved), the best way i've found to get em is to put half a carrot ontop of their bran, wait 5 or 10 mins and it'll be crawling with em. Then simply pick up the carrot and tap into another tub/dish. The carrot on a stick method without the stick :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Make one of these











Then put a desk lamp nearby shining on the top of the sieve. The mealies will climb the sieve to get away from the heat and drop down into the tray leaving all the crud behind. Just make sure you don't over to the heat


----------

